# I need recommendations on a walk-behind spreader



## TL697 (Jan 19, 2008)

I'm looking to get a walk-behind spreader for sand and salt...

any recommendations? opinions?

Thanks in advance,

~Troy


----------



## Snow-Kid (Nov 16, 2004)

I have got a earthway spreader but i only put down salt don't know about sand. It works good for what i got. It will hold a 50 pound bag.


----------



## TL697 (Jan 19, 2008)

Snow-Kid;508659 said:


> I have got a earthway spreader but i only put down salt don't know about sand. It works good for what i got. It will hold a 50 pound bag.


How much $$$? and where to buy?


----------



## Snow-Kid (Nov 16, 2004)

TL697;508666 said:


> How much $$$? and where to buy?


I got mine off of ebay. I think they were around 150 with shipping but that was like 2 or 3 years ago. I know you can go to there website and buy stuff don't know if you still can.


----------



## tman3007 (Jul 15, 2007)

We use Earthway spreaders too but only for bagged salt. Don't know how they will spread sand. They work awesome with "pellet" style salt. I bought mine at John Deere Landscapes for about $135. Ours hold 100 lbs. 

Good Luck


----------



## Hambrick & Co. (Nov 17, 2007)

I run two earthway spreaders one 50# and one 100# I am very happy with both although I had to replace the cotter pin which hold the tire on and controls the spinner recently. The pin fell out some where along the way. Other than that I like them. I purchased mine from Russo's power equipment in Schiller Park IL.


----------



## Cooter24 (Nov 13, 2007)

Has anybody seen or tried the new SnowEx walk behind spreader. Looks nice, one really big opening. Bad thing is I've only seen them for $499.00. Kinda outrageous for a spreader.


----------



## linycctitan (Aug 13, 2007)

*Buyers Salt Dogg*

I have the Buyers SaltDogg 100# walk-behind. Got it in the fall off ebay for 160. Works very well. I normally use magic in it but a few local guys have told me that they use a "homemade" salt/sand mix but they have to use dry bagged sand and it has to be more salt than sand. Hope that helps.


----------



## WHITESLAWNCARE (Jan 24, 2008)

lesco /JD landscapes sells nice spreaders stainless-steel/or painted frams. ok price, stainless a little price, i have a lesco comm-plus s/s works great Spreading sand is OK if its nice and dry if it gets wet good luck, get a shovel and start flingin


----------



## TL697 (Jan 19, 2008)

Thanks everyone.

Is there much difference between a fert. spreader and a salt spreader?


----------



## RacerBren (Nov 6, 2005)

For S/S or treated salt you need to use the earthway 2130 or agrifab 125 spreader. Earthway also has a 2030PiPlus for homeowners. They are cheaper but work.


----------



## Indy (Sep 23, 2007)

all I know is I like my Agri fab #125, I haven't used any other. I got it for $ 139 at Ace Hardware and added a screen and a salt skirt from the parts department @agri fab

I like it because it is stable on uneven ground and I can lay a bag on the screen and cut it end to end and flip it over to fill the spreader and it is stable and sturdy.


----------



## TL697 (Jan 19, 2008)

I ordered an Earthway 2030pi w/ defelector kit and cover... $135 w/ shipping

http://www.earthway-outlet.com/2030pi.htm


----------



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

I have been using cheap $25 scott spreaders for the past 3 years. They can hold about 70# and work great for the price.


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

PremierLand;509640 said:


> I have been using cheap $25 scott spreaders for the past 3 years. They can hold about 70# and work great for the price.


Yes the scotts work well but is not good for medium commercial applications. I found this out the hard way. Im currently going to get a salt dogg off of e-bay, this is $200 all together and heard this works well. Hope this helps in your decision. Mike


----------



## Lawnscape89 (Nov 28, 2005)

I have several of the Earthway broadcast spreaders. Model 2170, about $150 and they've held up well. It will hold 100lbs.

http://www.earthway-outlet.com/2170su.htm They also have a screen in the bottom to keep large chunks from clogging it.

I like them because you can add the deflector kit to help keep the salt on the sidewalk without using a drop spreader. If you do a larger area, you can just "open" the deflectors.

Here's the kit: http://www.earthway-outlet.com/2170su.htm and its $37.00


----------



## dmcenery (Nov 1, 2004)

Racer Ben,

You are correct! Earthway #2130 is the only way to go. I just wish it had a 100# hopper. Spreads bulk salt great.

Dan


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

PremierLand;509640 said:


> I have been using cheap $25 scott spreaders for the past 3 years. They can hold about 70# and work great for the price.


I've had two and get about two seasons from them, but constantly have to fool around with them to keep them working. Very light duty tubing, and once it starts to rust, it starts to bend. The stupid fold down handle sucks (brazed mine so it would stop bending over). If the wheels catch an obstacle and stop, the weight of the load (and me pushing) keeps going forward and spreads the frame apart, which killed my last one (drive axle and spinner mech. keeps coming apart and I think a spacer got lost somehow). Hard to beat for the price if you're only doing a few driveways but otherwise for commercial type work, step up and buy a quality spreader that lasts and doesn't break in the middle of the night when you need it most.

I have an Earthway 100# spreader that I am using now. Had it last year and didn't care for it for the Sifto salt I was using (the 'grains' are too large to fit thru the tiny drop openings and would plug up)... but it works awesome for the smaller 'grains' of the Landscaper's Choice we're spreading on sidewalks now.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

The Epoke drop speaders in my opinion are the best. Retail for around 1000-1200. We have a number of them and they are bulletproof-except when guys bounce them off the back of the truck. I have had mine for 12 years now with no problems, as long as you wash them out after every use. Hope this helps. I have tried numerous broadcast spreaders with plenty of disspointment.


----------



## homey1 (Oct 28, 2004)

Is There Any Walk Behind That Will Spread Wet Sand? Or Am I Relegated To A Life Of Flingin' With A Shovel Like Whiteslawncare Said?


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

wet sand probably isnt going to spread out of any of them

i have an earthway that is supposed to work with salt but doesnt work for crap

i would get the big meyers or salt dogg


----------



## bigearl (Jun 11, 2007)

go to walmart and buy a scott grass seed spreader


----------



## hickslawns (Dec 18, 2004)

My Saltdogg was great the first night. Second night it was okay. Third night it was no better than a $20 Scotts from Walmart at 2am when it quit working. Tried to contact Saltdogg and had no luck. Just bought a Meyer Hotshot all stainless and will see this winter. I was only using it for walks with ice melt in small granules. Used it in a few parking lots for handicap spots with larger rock salt crystals and it fell to pieces. If you are only using ice melt on sidewalks then a $20 plastic Scotts will work.


----------



## hickslawns (Dec 18, 2004)

My Saltdogg was great the first night. Second night it was okay. Third night it was no better than a $20 Scotts from Walmart at 2am when it quit working. Tried to contact Saltdogg and had no luck. Just bought a Meyer Hotshot all stainless and will see this winter. I was only using it for walks with ice melt in small granules. Used it in a few parking lots for handicap spots with larger rock salt crystals and it fell to pieces. If you are only using ice melt on sidewalks then a $20 plastic Scotts will work. I should add, I did buy a second Saltdogg after they upgraded them and it was no better than the first. This is the one I tried to get help with on fixing it.


----------



## Snowpower (Sep 2, 2007)

Lesco Stainless Fertilizer spreader with two modified auto floor mats hanging off the sides so my pattern is always forward only and it covers a standard walk just fine. Flaps can be lifted for wider spreading.

Works great with pelletized product which is all I ever use it for anyhow. Holds 3 bags of Calcium, or products with a similar SRN #


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

i like my salt dog. I'm not impressed though for the price. my third time out with it i go to use it and it wont spread anything, had it full with 80# rock salt. after i empty it by hand i realize its not opening up, than i notice the control arm is gone! it had just fallen off somewhere, i never did find it so i rigged up my own.:realmad:

$180 well spent


----------



## homey1 (Oct 28, 2004)

Sounds like I'm flingin' with the shovel. 

I thank you guys for the posts. i think you just saved me $280! 

I have to do 2 small parking lots and I've always thrown the sand by shovel and every year, i swear I'm gonna buy a spreader, but I always hear they just don't work or last long at all. So I'll stick by tried and true until I can afford to pay someone with a big enough rig to do it.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

ever thought of a curtis/'snowex tailgate spreader, i have never spread striaght sand but have done mix or even small gravel


----------



## snowcan (Sep 28, 2006)

Epoke will spread wet sand, wet stone dust, wet salt and last forever, you guys need to check these things out but they are not cheap.


----------

